# How to make poodle hair thick?



## Heawinter (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi all, how to make poodle hair thick and fluffy? Is that genes that make poodle hair thicker than others or do we need any certain supplement to make them grow thick??i want to clip my toy poodles just like poodles in this forum pics Or maybe with "teddy bear" look?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup it's mainly all genetics. My Tpoos have bad coats and I can't do all the grooming things I would like to do because of it. There are products you can put in the coat to make it have more volume or crispness to it but you can only change what they have to a point. I would recommend you look at the Chris Christensen thick n thicker, and some of the systems he has. Also Ashley Craig has awesome products to build the coat up and repair damage as well as some amazing magic crystals that can help. Good luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup it's got a lot to do with genetics! Also if your Tpoo is still a puppy it may just be 'puppy coat' which is soft and cottony til it gets its adult coat. Also, from what I have noticed, Toys with those fantastic dense and curly coats are harder to come by!!!! Take a look at your poodles parents ......
that should perhaps tell you.... (if your dog is still a puppy.)
If not, what PoodleCrazy suggests is pretty much what you can do.....
They only have as many hair follicles as they are born with...........


Another thing.......using a HV dryer after bathing maximizes 'fluff'!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My toy poodle will be 2 in April and still has the equivalent of a puppy coat. Not very dense, curly or thick. I guess I shouldn't complain because he doesn't matter easily.


----------

